# 2012 F350 ok with horns?



## PremierAudio (Mar 17, 2008)

OK so I just picked up a new 2012 f350 crew cab, I know that the dash being all boxy and what not is not good for horns. But my main concern is the big ass center console that leads right into the dash. Do you think I would yield better performance by going with tweeter and mid as apposed to horns? Or is there something else I can do to get the loudness and staging like horns offer? Also, has anyone ever ran a 8" in the doors?


----------



## dowheelies (Jan 7, 2012)

Subscribing as I am jumping back to car audio and just purchased a 2011 F250 CC. I haven't gone all out on a system for quite a while and have a lot of catching up to do....

I am entertaining 8's in the doors and either horns or mids/tweets in the some custom kicks.

Eric


----------



## Horsemanwill (Jun 1, 2008)

pics of dash


----------



## MrObvious (Jan 7, 2012)

Interested as well, I also just bought a 2012 f-350 and can't stand the stock "premium stereo". Such junk. I've been considering some good components in stock locations in the front doors, no idea for the rear. Would 8"s fit in the doors? There might not be enough meat to clear the window when it's rolled down unless you built it out quite a bit. I just ordered a box for behind the rear seat for 2 8's. Is hard to spec much more back there, not much room with the rear slider motor. 

As far as the dash goes, what about some pods on top of the dash or on the a pillars? Not really a place to put horns without them being really obvious


----------



## Eric Stevens (Dec 29, 2007)

Yes some good pics would help us to give some good advice.

Eric


----------



## dowheelies (Jan 7, 2012)

Pics of the dash, kick area's and some toying around with some old 4" MB Quart and tweets from an old system. I'm not sure if I will run horns or kicks as of yet. It's been quite some time since I auditioned speakers or really listened to a well imaged car installation. When I ran the MB's pictured in the kicks with 2 6.5's on each door it was really fantastic. I know Quart isn't what it used to be and unfortunately I don't think putting the 15yo set I have in is a good idea. So I will have to really start trying to listen to some components for this installation.

OK enough blabbing here's the pics....











Eric


----------



## Eric Stevens (Dec 29, 2007)

Looking at the pics I would use the full size as the crossfire on the MH wouldn't work well. The horns will work well for reasonable imaging and staging in that interior. The center console will not allow you to get great results with any set up kicks or horns. As long as you aren't after winning an Sq championship you would have great sounding system that jams.

Eric


----------



## dowheelies (Jan 7, 2012)

Thanks for your input Eric. I've been out of the hobby for quite a few years and your one of the few people I see around that I remember and respected from back in the day.

Always impressed with your products and accomplishments, good luck with your new endeavors. I look forward to seeing some new stuff from you in the future.

My best imaging vehicle ran a small center with an AC ESP-3. Back in ~96 I auditioned a set of your horns at a small shop in Baton Rouge and was just amazed with how much better they were than my setup. Kids and life put the brakes on ever having the time or cash to do another system of that caliper until now.

I've decided to try a midbass in the doors and mids in the kicks with an MS-8 and somehow try getting a center channel in this thing first. 

PremierAudio- Have you made any decisions on the direction of your build?

Eric


----------



## jayhawkblk (May 29, 2007)

Have you considered doing the install of the mid and tweet in the Pillars? I am not a huge fan of that but in a truck that size with the space constraints and the large center consul could be a good option.


----------

